
A 100-Drone Swarm, Dropped from Jets, Plans Its Own Moves - jonmc12
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603337/a-100-drone-swarm-dropped-from-jets-plans-its-own-moves/
======
basicplus2
Kinda scary... I can imagine being attacked by these things

